# Be Quiet Silent Loop 240



## Nachty (7. Februar 2018)

Hab wieder etwas gebastelt die Silent Loop ins Prodigy eingebaut auf einem 8700k , Pumpe gedrosselt auf 6Volt über die Aquero5, ja ich weiß man soll es nicht aber ich konnte nicht anders 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaveManCB (7. Februar 2018)

Sieht ganz gut aus.


----------

